# steel making



## ابو الافكار (2 ديسمبر 2009)

هلا اخواني اصدقاء المنتدى ومهندسي المستقبل
رجاء من الاخ مشرف القسم ومن مهندين الفلزات ابحث عن مراجع ومواضيع و اي شي يتعلق ب 
steel iron making من الالف للياء
ارجو الاهتمام
شكرا


----------



## ابو الافكار (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مفيش حتى مرجع واحد طيب


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

لا تقلق أخى ان شاء الله موجود أنت منين


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

عموما الموقع ده هيعطيك فكرة كامله عن صناعه ال steel وانا استفدت منه فى عمل المشروع الخاص بيا العام الماضى iron and steel making المهم يأخى انت لو بحثت صناعه ال steel pdf فى جوجل هتلاقى كتير اوى اسف يأخى انا كان عندى كتب كثيرة لكن الكمبيوتر اللى تبعى باز وكله راح
www,steeluniversity.org موقع رائع رائع بجد


----------



## ابو الافكار (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ابو بكر وجزاك الله خير
و اتمنى مزيد من التواصل والمعلومات


----------



## ابو الافكار (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انا بحثت كتير على النت و لم اجد شيئا مفيدا


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

http://steeluniversity.org/*******/html/eng/default.asp?catid=1&pageid=1016899460

يأخى الموقع دا رائع هيعرفك صناعه الحديد ماشيه ازاى لكن مش داخل فى التفاصيل الدقيقه جدا بس هيفيدك جدا والله


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

http://steeluniversity.org/*******/html/eng/default.asp?catid=1&pageid=1016899460

يأخى الموقع دا رائع هيعرفك صناعه الحديد ماشيه ازاى لكن مش داخل فى التفاصيل الدقيقه جدا بس هيفيدك جدا والله

ودى صورة لوجهه الموقع عليها المقصود
http://rapidshare.com/files/315754175/untitled.bmp.html


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

أحسن ما فى الموقع بجد واللى جعله منفرد عن اىكتاب ان فيه فلاش لكل عمليه انت فاهمنى طبعا يعنى ايه فلاش


----------



## ابو الافكار (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي لكن كنت اتمنى مرجع علمي دقيق به تفاصيل دقيقة


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

حضرتك لو توجهت لمكتبه القسم هتلاقى كل اللى هيفيدك عموما هحاول اجيبلك صدقنى كان كله عندى لكن انا غيرت الجهاز بجد خلال اسبوع هكون مجهز لك كل اللى هقدر عليه


----------



## ابو الافكار (4 ديسمبر 2009)

لو تعرف تستعيد بياناتك اكون كتير شاكر مجهودك
انا في انتظارك
شكرا


----------

